# Greasemonkey Skripte



## GURKEdeluxe (3. Dez 2010)

Hallo,
Ich möchte ein Greasemonkey-Skript schreiben. Dieses soll lediglich ein Button auf einer Website anzeigen (an der Position X,Y mit Text Z). Dieser soll verlinkt sein mit dem Link L. Der Button könnte ebenfalls ein einfaches Bild sein.

Könnt ihr mir Ansätze geben wie ich das zu bewerkstelligen habe? 
Ich bin mit Java noch ein blutiger Anfänger, allerdings sehe ich viele parallelen mit C#!

Danke schonmal!

Gruß
Julian


----------



## SlaterB (3. Dez 2010)

nach Forum-Suche (kaum 3 Themen pro Jahr) und google-Suche scheint Greasemonkey allein etwas mit JavaScript zu tun zu haben, nichts mit Java,
für JavaScript gibts eigene Foren, bestimmt gar spezielle zu Greasemonkey, da hast du vielleicht mehr Erfolg, wobei ich nicht ausschließen will dass hier wer was beitragen kann


----------



## GURKEdeluxe (4. Dez 2010)

Ich habe mal ein passenden Code gefunden:

```
// ==UserScript==
// @name DS - Stammesbashverlauf
// @namespace none
// @include [url]http://de*.die-staemme.de/game.php*village=*screen=info_ally*id=*[/url]
// ==/UserScript==
(
 
function () {
    var f = document;
    var i, l, m, s, td, tr, img, a;
    var srv = 0;A
    try {
        srv = f.location.href.match(/de(\d+)\D*\.die-staemme\./)[1];
    } catch (e) {
        return;
    }
    for (i = 0; i < f.links.length; i++) {
        l = f.links[i];
        m=l.href.match(/village=[0-9]+&screen=info_member/);
        if(m) {
            m=l.href.match(/id=([0-9]+)/)[1];
            s = l.parentNode.parentNode;
 
            tr = f.createElement('tr');
            td = f.createElement('td');
            td.colSpan = 2;
            a = f.createElement('a');
            a.target = 'dsreal';
            a.href='http://www.dsreal.de/index.php?tool=akte&mode=ally_conquer&world=de'+srv+'&id='+m;
            img=f.createElement('img');
            img.src='http://www.dsreal.de/chart/bash_chart.php?id='+m+'&world=de'+srv+'&mode=ally&art=all';
            a.appendChild(img);
 
            td.appendChild(a);
            tr.appendChild(td);
            s.parentNode.insertBefore(tr, s);
 
            break;
        }
    }
 
})()
```

Nun kann ich da aber lediglich das Bild ändern und den Link, allerdings verstehe ich nicht wie die Position angegeben wird und warum es nicht auf anderen Seiten funktioniert... vll. kann mir dazu jemand nochmal helfen...


----------



## GURKEdeluxe (9. Dez 2010)

Niemand?! Ich dachte die Frage wäre recht einfach...


----------



## SlaterB (9. Dez 2010)

in einem JavaScript-Forum wärs das vielleicht


----------

